# Trolling for Swordfish?



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone on the forum tried trolling for Swordfish? Since most fish for tuna and spend the rest of the night drifting for swords, why not troll to our favorite spot? Some friends emailed me these articles and it sounds really fun. Any thoughts?

http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/forum/swordfishing/3936-trolling-lures-swordfish.html

http://www.marlinmag.com/techniques/rigs-and-tips/artifical-dreams-17670.html


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've got some glow in the dark trolling baits and have wanted to try them but just haven't yet. It works everywhere else I don't know why it wouldn't work here.


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's a story...

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=689008


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Many years ago fishing with Capt. JohnTeal on the Close Enough we slow trolled two downriggers at night with glow in the dark soft baits (similar to a moldcraft but they weren't). We rigged a single hook belly strip within the lure and had two bites, landing one about 45 lbs. We had to troll exceptionally slow, using only one motor in gear, so it may be a nice way to spend the night on those rocking nights, especially if you don't have a sea anchor. Does it work, YES.


----------

